# Article: Market Positioning



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Putting the Competition In Its Place: Market Positioning » Small Business Marketing And Branding

A good article about how to compete in a highly saturated market. Definitely applies to the t-shirt industry.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Jasonda, some interesting points mentioned.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Jasonda I am printing it out and adding to my education. I think people here can learn from some of this. Making shirts is one thing. Being in business is another. Success comes knowing both. (would that be a badalouism?)


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Always helpful.



badalou said:


> badalouism


I think that is a religion some where in the orient.


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

nice article muchas gracias! 
my business will really start in 2 month and im eager to learn as much as possible before i jump in the sea!


----------

